# Javy lopez released(redsox)



## Jason (Sep 9, 2006)

http://boston.redsox.mlb.com/NASApp...t_id=1652456&vkey=news_bos&fext=.jsp&c_id=bos

 well i'm glad we gave up adam stern for this..


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 9, 2006)

.jason. said:


> http://boston.redsox.mlb.com/NASApp...t_id=1652456&vkey=news_bos&fext=.jsp&c_id=bos
> 
> well i'm glad we gave up adam stern for this..



Hey! Sometimes you eat the bear, and sometimes the bear eats you! 

Just be glad your not a fan of the most losing sports francise in history! That would be the Phillies.


----------



## garcia3441 (Sep 9, 2006)

Popsyche said:


> Just be glad your not a fan of the most losing sports francise in history!



I thought that that honor went to the Cubs.


----------



## Jason (Sep 9, 2006)

garcia3441 said:


> I thought that that honor went to the Cubs.



and the sox.


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 9, 2006)

garcia3441 said:


> I thought that that honor went to the Cubs.



Nope! The Phillies have the lowest winning percentage of any team in the 4 major sports.


----------



## Jason (Sep 9, 2006)

Popsyche said:


> Nope! The Phillies have the lowest winning percentage of any team in the 4 major sports.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 9, 2006)

Popsyche said:


> Nope! The Phillies have the lowest winning percentage of any team in the 4 major sports.



Lower than Golden State in BBall? No way...


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 10, 2006)

Red Sox = Worst. 5 straight losses to the Royals. I hope the Sox get contracted.


----------

